# Help-Abdominal Ultrasound



## peeya (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi 

Can some help with what would be the correct code to bill for the following ultrasound. I am debating between 93979 & 93976. The report states:

Abdominal Arterial Duplex

Indication: Atherosclerosis

Procedure: Abdominal ultrasound was performed using grayscale & color-doppler to visualize the abdominal Aorta. images were recorded

Measurements of Peak Velocities
                                        Diameter     Velocity
Proximal abdominal aorta - 2.0cm          0.61m/s
mid abdominal aorta -        1.3cm          0.48m/s
Distal abdominal aorta -      1.5cm         0.46m/s

Impression: ther is calcific plaquewithout evedence of abdominal aortic aneurysm. Laminar dopplar flow is noted, without evidence of stenosis.

Please let me know if this is 93978 or 93976. I am really confused. Also if the documentation is support the CPT code.


----------



## Jane F. Elliott CPC CPMA (Apr 20, 2011)

I would use 93979. Why 93975 is for arterial inflow and venous outflow of ab, pevlic, scrotal contents - they report doesn't mention this - 93979 is for duplex scan of the aorta which is mention in this report


----------



## peeya (Apr 20, 2011)

Jane F. Elliott CPC said:


> I would use 93979. Why 93975 is for arterial inflow and venous outflow of ab, pevlic, scrotal contents - they report doesn't mention this - 93979 is for duplex scan of the aorta which is mention in this report



Thanks for your quick reply. But do you think the documentation is good for the 93979?


----------

